# New to 2coolfishing.... galveston area ?'s



## katheria1 (Sep 27, 2011)

HI guys, after about 6 months of reading i have finally signed up 

yes im female btw LOL....

i finally got my way. he fishes but i drag him with me most of the time....

been fishing/camping all my life and we finally have a vacation for 10 days planned to the coast 
galveston (6 days) and port arthur(4 days)..have a friend with a boat there.. 


never been saltwater fishing but have been reading for the last 6 months
if we catch something we do if we dont we dont, hey thats fishing.

bought a couple of good surf rod combos, , spiderweights, leaders, poping corks, and everything we could think of that we would need, . already had a couple of penn 209s, figure what the heck i can use the surf rod setups for tawakoni catfish when we get back lol
going to pickup some Gulp new penny when we get down there.

yep two people are gonna invade your territory (us noobs) for ten days, but hey its only 10 days outta 365 i think u can deal with it :fish: 

does anyone wanna share some spots?

we would love to go flounder gigging one night

does the state park have any good areas for them?
or is this area too marshy?

ive looked at google maps to to tell ya the truth i cant tell the flats from anything LOL


we had thought about san luis pass, but with the red tide down there in the area right now we are not sure 
maybe it will be gone by the time we get there.

any good blue crabbing areas?
know the season is basically over but hey even one would be fun 


what prices does bait run? and whats the best bait camp down there?

live shrimp
dead shrimp
croaker 

been using a cast net for years for mullet will not be a issue...

any spots would really be appreciated BIG time.
directions also would really help of course
noob directions LOL not LLA this ect id be scratching my head rofl...

had planned to go out on a party boat also, but looks like that may not happen by the wave forecast...


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

West Galveston has a state park with very good wade fishing .I have had good luck there with live shrimp.If the beach is too rough go to the back bay .There is endlless shorline to wade around shuffle your feet or wear ray gaurd take plenty skeeter dope .Oh yea welcome aboard.


----------



## brad luby (Sep 28, 2007)

Wow, that has to bee the most questions ever asked in one post.
welcome to 2cool.


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

I would camp at Galveston State Park. You can camp either on the Gulfside or Bay side and the gates are locked around 10Pm, (check on the opening and closing times). You can fish in the surf, bay, and flounder on the bay side at night. You can catch bait on both sides with a throw net. Bait prices I don't know because I fish mostly with artificals, and when I fish the surf, which is a good time right now as the Bull Reds are running now. I pick up a pound of fresh dead shrimp & Fish Bites ( Shrimp- Orange colored) to catch bait fish if I can't catch any bait. Now, the Whitting are biting good and the best peice is the head section for me. But cut bait is the way to go in the surf.
Now, when I arrive at the beach before daylight and the surf is wadeable I start off fishing with Towaters (Black-Bone) until the action slowes down, then Mirrors lures,spoons, and plastic's ( Red Shad -BA's ) my go to baits. or you can go with shrimp under a cork or plastic's under the cork. 
After the action slowes down, I start surffishing with cut bait.
All this info and $6.00 will get you a cup of coffee at most places. Good luck and post up and let know how its going.


----------



## ssmarinaman (Mar 5, 2005)

one word Matagorda..

we where down there this weekend, fished the back bays and the surf, when you hit the beach (blue X) take a left,, go about three miles and you will see a cut(red X), you will need a 4 wheel drive, great wade fishing and crabbing , if you have access to a kayak, even more better...lol we camp at this site all the time. Now as for the surf fishing I have reeled in bull red,jack, smack, trout and sharks.

if you would like more info about this place ..just PM and I will be more than happy to share,, good luck and be safe,,

PS this is a great place to load up on bait as well, 


Dwayne

Map+ good morning fishing+sunset


----------



## ilikepizza5211 (Aug 19, 2011)

live shrimp for a fact range about 7-9 dollars a pint...... double that for a quart. im not sure about baitfish, and i second the call for the State Park usually minimally crowded, showers and a bathroom on the beach side, and u can wash off your equipment at the showers.


----------



## katheria1 (Sep 27, 2011)

thanks everyone :smile:

we are looking forward to going for sure.
we actually are not camping this time 
but have a beach house rented about 1/2 mile from the state park. and a state park pass for we plan to do alot of fishing there.

ouch on bait prices think ill stick to Gulp maybe 1 quart of live shrimp see how it goes.

ill will post reports for sure each day if i can


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Welcome to 2cool! Good luck fishing on the coast. Post a report/pics when you get a chance.


----------



## ilikepizza5211 (Aug 19, 2011)

if its only 2 people then a pint should last 3-4 hours.Tight Lines!​


----------



## katheria1 (Sep 27, 2011)

*? about party boats*

been looking at the forecast, anyone when they wont go out?
seas look to be 3ft or so sunday when the trip was planned


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

this sunday?
you goin offshore?


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

That usually means more than 3 foot I would not go out if its too rough I would look for a protected shoe line and do a wade.Have a good time be safe.There are lots of options at the west end of galveston.


----------



## trophytroutman (Mar 21, 2009)

Welcome to 2cool.


----------



## katheria1 (Sep 27, 2011)

the trips on! reports to follow...........
and thanks a bunch everyone!
wish us luck.........


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

catch a big un--and good luck


----------



## troutredfish (Apr 18, 2005)

Welcome aboard:cheers:


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

Good luck and post up and let us know how yall did. Oh, Welcome to the site.


----------



## fishin don (Aug 14, 2011)

Welcome! Good luck.:texasflag


----------



## katheria1 (Sep 27, 2011)

*we are here!*

welp we got here! its beautiful,

went out yesterday on williams party boats.
little rough going out, 3-6 ft swells.
my first time ever out on a boat in the ocean. All i can say is I HAD A BLAST! and could do it everyday!!

small crowd about 30 people on the boat.
I handled the Boat walk very well after about 30 mins. took a few mins.
We were the only couple that had never been out before.

atleast 80% of the people were chumming before 45mins were up LOL....
they kept asking us why arent u seasick?
didnt bother us at all, loved the rolling motion of the boat.

got to our first rig, i played with the Bait stealer s( angles for about 1 hr) caught and released about 40 of the things, kept the largest 10 of them.

Decided then i wanted to go ahead and switch up. i wanted to catch a shark. Put a good sized weight on and threw it out to the bottom. About 10 mins later the bait got hit hard, then nothing. waited about 5 more min and FISH ON. Ive never had something fight so hard before. 
My wrist was numb by the time got the Shark to the boat. Was a Atlantic Sharp Nose.
Well needed to say about 4 ft. but it broke the line at the side of the boat 

tried again and this time got me a good 3ft bonnethead.
switched back to squid, caught several red snappers.
a few hardheads., several nice Gaptoffs (think thats how u spell them (kept 2) several baby lings. a mahi mahi (small for i released) ect

came back to the bay, caught more gaptoffs, some small sand trouts, and a Big bull red, that broke off 

hubby caught about the same, but he was the sand trout king on the boat LOL, doesnt matter where we are ark, ect he always kills the trout.
he also got a bonnethead about 2.5 ft.

needless to say its a good start!!!!!

(freshwater fishing suxs now!!) Lmao!
time to move! hehehe


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

Thanks for a nice detailed report. I'm glad yall had a good time and didn't get seasick.
It sound like you need to get some stronger line and or leaders. Also glad yall had some fish to take home.


----------

